# How to Trap an entire colony. Quick tutorial.



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Trapping Cats: How to Trap an Entire Colony - YouTube


How to Trap an Entire Colony" walks you through all the steps involved in planning, organizing, and implementing a full scale, entire colony trapping. It is important to trap all the cats in a colony at (or around) the same time. This video helps you plan and implement a smooth TNR start to finish 

This video includes information on the equipment you will need, tricks of the trade for hard to trap cats, and advice to help keep the cats as calm as possible through the entire experience, staging a trapping, etc.


----------

